# *.PSD in HTML umwandeln !



## Mircomphoto (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo Turtorials,

  habe unter Photoshop ein Design entwickelt, und möchte dies in HTML CODE übersetzt haben. was muss ich tuen.

 das ist so ich habe ein template runtergeladen und bearbeitet jetzt will ich es auf meine homepage haben, leider besitze ich kein dreamweaver oder ähnliches, wollte nur an den HTML Code rankommen. kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.

  murat


----------



## extracuriosity (18. Juli 2005)

Slicen und einfach HIER KLICKEN.


----------



## neo-Link (18. Juli 2005)

Das ist aber keine optimale Lösung.
Ohne einen WYSIWYG-Editor kommst du leider nicht drann vorbei, da Photoshop das Bild zwar "codet" aber ohne platz für Inhalte, etc. Diese Funktion (fürs Websepeichern und dann auf .html) ist daher eher nur eine kleine Hilfe für die weitere Bearbeitung.
Daher empfehle ich dir einen kostenlosen, den NVU-Editor von Mozilla 
Download unter: http://www.nvu-composer.de/


----------



## thecamillo (19. Juli 2005)

Wozu gibts in Photoshop diese Funktion?     :suspekt: 

TsäTsäTsä

Hardcore ich bin echt sprachlos LOL

 

*@extracuriosity*

Dein Link geht net!


----------



## neo-Link (19. Juli 2005)

also silencen ist ein Teil davon, dass soll im Prinzip in Verbindung mit fürs Web speichern das Coden in HTML "erleichtern", da Photoshop nur die Silence nimmt und sie in eine Tabelle als Bild legt! Dabei gibt es aber kein Platz für Text oder ähnliches


----------



## thecamillo (20. Juli 2005)

neo-Link hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...da Photoshop nur die Silence nimmt und sie in eine Tabelle als Bild legt! Dabei gibt es aber kein Platz für Text oder ähnliches



Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Du laut Deiner Aussage wenig mit ImageReady zu tun hast, denn direktes HTML mit dem PSD zu verknüpfen bzw. ne Stelle innerhalb der PSD als HTML-Ausgabe zu deklarieren ist unter der Registrierkarte Slice möglich! Dort kannst Du Angaben über Inhalt und Style differenzieren, angeben ob das Slice ein Bild oder Code sein soll, der sich in ImageReady direkt bearbeiten lässt!

Ganz Unrecht hast Du dabei nicht, wenn Du behauptest ein HTML-Editor zu benötigen und gewisse Grundkenntnisse in dieser Auszeichnungssprache zu besitzen! 

Jedoch ein gewöhnlicher Texteditor tuts auch!

In diesem Sinne

cu thecamillo


----------



## neo-Link (20. Juli 2005)

aso, ich meinte aber PhotoShop, nicht ImageReady 
Naja, wenns damit besser geht, warum nicht *lol*


----------

